# New Golfer



## Vbaiby (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello Guys,
I just try golf for the first time this weekend and i really liked it so i went i on ebay and was look at some golf clubs. I have found this and just though i would get some of your feed back on this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GOLF-SET-FULL-MENS-RIGHT-HAND-CLUBS-w-HYBRID-CLUB_W0QQitemZ7250397037QQihZ015QQcategoryZ115280QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They alsomost see to realy to belive...

what do you guys think


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

that set looks pretty good for a first set. considering you're getting a bag and a putter as well, the price is right. 

the seller only has 720 feedback, but he is at 100%.

the only thing you'll need is a sand wedge, but even that can wait


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

its a good deal. not too good to be true or any thing, ram clubs are rock bottem of the line, but for beginners they are fine.


----------



## Force Kin (Jun 19, 2006)

Get yourself a decent set, but the best overall advice can be summed up in 3 words - "Take some lessons" 

You'll never regret it. Welcome to the greatest game on earth.


----------

